# FS: Toshiba SD-H400 Series2 with Full Lifetime and Wireless Adapter



## JWolff (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm selling off the my Toshiba SD-H400 Series2 with Full Lifetime Subscription and the wireless adapter that I used with it. Power cord and remote included and everything is in complete working order with very minimal cosmetic wear. 

Best offer.


----------



## dz2k (Aug 8, 2012)

what are you asking?!


----------

